# Deep blue green vs Forest green



## Judymomocoa (Oct 16, 2007)

L-R: Deep blue green, Forest green (NC 40, no base, indoor natutal light)















Deep blue green pressed pigment





Forest green pressed pigment


----------



## magi (Nov 26, 2007)




----------

